# need help guys!



## Grizz06 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am trying to replace the rings on my 09 mud pro 700. Does anybody know what gap the rings need to be filed to? Thanks for any help


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Are they just replacement rings? if so you shouldnt have to file the gaps at all. put the rings on, get the piston top dead center, line the cam and timing chain up and rock out!


----------

